# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Jandro le predice el fututo a Justin Timberlake

## eusonpablo



----------


## Sarbatxo

Je je, que casualidad... ¡desde hace una par de meses estoy presentando el t*****y asi!... y ni yo se lo habia visto a Jandro ni ¡seguro que el tampoco me lo ha visto a mi! :-)

----------


## Mat

Yo hago el típico de la predicción que en el dorso lleva en vez de números, nombres de mujer y a la gente le encanta (o al menos lo parece); pero creo que Jandro le da una vuelta más haciendo tres predicciones.
Creo que voy a intentar ir un poco más allá, siguiendo con mi presentación, claro. 
Me ha gustado bastante. Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Sarbatxo

Hombre, el juego no es de Jandro... es, al igual que el que tu dices de los nombres, un juego comercializado. Yo lo tengo desde hace unos años y siempre lo llevo encima, me parece un autentico bombazo.... Ultimamente me lo preparé con baraja tamaño salon o parlor y hace como digo unos meses, se me ocurrio hacer la presentación final con la foto, tal como la presenta aqui Jandro.

----------


## MagDani

si no me equivoco el video comercial del efecto lo hacen con foto, ahora no me acuerdo como se llama, luego lo miro.
Yo lo tengo pero no lo he hecho nunca

Enviado desde mi ViewPad7 usando Tapatalk

----------


## MagDani

Cataclism, creo, si es otro que alguien me corrija

Enviado desde mi ViewPad7 usando Tapatalk

----------


## Sarbatxo

Efectivamente el cataclism es con la foto... el que hace aqui Jandro es el Trilogy Streamline, version mejorada con baraja phoenyx.... igual igual que lo hago yo, je je. De hecho a mi se me ocurrio hacer el Trilogy con la foto porque me parece mejor efecto que el cataclism, y mucho mas directo con esta versión mejorada. Dire tambien que la versión mejorada, no es que la vendan como tal. cuando conoci las Phoenyx lo primero que se me ocurrio fue montarme un trilogy ;-)

----------


## MagDani

termino ahora de buscar mi cataclism y efetivamente no es lo mismo, se parece, pero No.

Este es mucho mejor, si señor.

Solo que cuando Justin ha ..dicho any card? pense que la iba a nombrar en lugar de tocar y creo... que se le habria estropeado  o al menos ensuciado el juego

Enviado desde mi VCiewPad7 usando Tapatalk

----------


## Weribongui

No se ensucia, es igual ( creo)

----------


## MagDani

Seguramente no estoy en lo cierto, porque yo tengo la idea del cataclism y la de "miedo me doy" de Pablo Segobriga, y posiblemente me haga una idea equivocada, de esta versión del trilogy que desconozco, aquí estamos en abierto y no puedo preguntar ni explicarme mejor

----------


## Mat

Hombre, no es fácil de explicar aquí (y menos en abierto) pero hasta donde yo se, del modo que lo hace Jandro no puede ser any card. No es un forzaje, forzaje, pero tampoco es any card... no se si me explico. Fijate Weribongui, en que no deja pasar muchas cartas cuando le dice que elija una ( de hecho, le urge que elija una de las que le enseña). No se si he hablado (o escrito) demasiado. Los numeros,por supuesto son totalmente libres (ahora... eso sí, uno par y el otro impar).

----------


## MagDani

A mi me dio esa misma sensación que a ti Mat, pero ahora se que puede hacerse con Any Card, con elección libre señalando la carta o nombradola.

----------


## Mat

Si que se puede, pero estoy seguro de que Jandro no lo hace así, ya que seguro que de hacerlo así le hubiese pedido que nombrase una carta (dando muchísima más sensación de libertad). Para hacerlo libre, libre se necesitan más ****** extra. Bueno... no se como explicarlo en "abierto".

----------


## MagDani

Ya, ya esta claro no te preocupes, de todos modos es un juegazo

----------


## SERX

Es libre la elección !!!

----------


## Mat

Vamos a ver. La elección puede ser libre (con mas ******) pero en el caso del vídeo creo que está claro que solo muestra un grupo de cartas de las que da a elegir una. Es decir da a elegir entre un grupo de cartas, creo que está muy claro. Ahora... de poder hacerse libre: se puede! Siento no poder ser mas explícito en abierto.

----------


## Mat

Además, creo que estareis de acuerdo en que si fuera libre del todo, lo más limpio sería decir: "nombra una carta" del mismo modo que pide que "nombren libremente un numero". Así le daría una limpieza absoluta al efecto.

----------


## Sarbatxo

Como he dicho es un juego que llevo haciendo, desde hace varios años... la carta es totalmente libre... se puede elegir una cualquiera de 52 cartas... bueno, de 50, je je
En cuanto al numero igualmente es libre... bueno uno par y otro impar para que al pensarlos no coincidan...

El juego es un autentico milagro sobre todo para los profanos

----------


## Sarbatxo

Remirando el video no se porque Jandro hace la elección de la carta así... lo mas facil es que nombre una carta cualquiera, porque si que se puede... a mi me da la sensación como si le diese miedo llegar a cierto punto de la baraja ¿no?
Os dejo un enlace en el que estoy yo haciendo el mismo juego, es una actuación en Melilla, no esta muy bien grabado pero se aprecia el efecto.

----------


## El Ciporr

Estoy muy a disgusto con los realizadores del programa. No han traducido el "WHAT THE FUCK?!" de la muchacha al final, estoy muy muy a disgusto...

Ah si, hablando del juego, está muy bien jajaja. Me ha gustado mucho. Este se lo vi hacer a Penn en Nueva York cuando intentaba vendérselo a unos chiquitos y falló. Tenía otro método, pero en esencia era el mismo jaja.

----------


## Mat

Insisto. Se puede hacer libre, en eso coincidimos todos. Pero me apuesto una cena a que Jandro no lo hace "libre" sino que da a elegir entre un grupo de cartas. Si quereis, seguimos hablando en privado, pero como ya digo, en el caso del Hormiguero está muy claro que no le interesa pasar más allá de cierta carta. Vamos... seguro.

----------


## MagDani

Mat, yo tuve la misma percepcion que tienes tu. Y la sigo teniendo

Enviado desde mi ViewPad7 usando Tapatalk

----------


## pujoman

pues a mi no me da esa sensacion, primero muestra un grupo, timberlake dice "any card?" y jandro sigue pasando hasta llegar al punto conflictivo (que no llega)...pero vamos es una ""discusion"" por decirlo de algun modo, indiferente al efecto del juego. No afecta en nada. Y si, me gusta más que me digan 1 carta cualquiera...por una simple razon...existe la posibilidad (remota) de poder hacer una carta al numero si te dicen la/s cartas que ya sabemos...
Yo en vez de par/impar...numero facil...numero dificil...

----------


## loval

Entonces, el juego esta publicado en algun sitio? Yo tengo el cataclism de Brian Caswell pero no es tan impactante como el que hizo Jandro. Cuando lo vi en la tele pensé que era el trilogy pero al dar a elegir libremente carta y números me quedé flipado!

----------


## loval

ups, ya he visto que lo han puesto, sorry!

----------


## Iban

Sarbatxo, ¿has pensado en hacer la foto con las tres cartas en sendas copas?

----------


## Sarbatxo

Hola Iban... pues si lo he pensado, de hecho el juego lo presento con tres copas. La foto que yo utilizo normalmente es esta

TrilogyP.jpg

Y esta de aqui abajo es de una actuación que hice en Melilla... ¡que bien lo pase junto con mi buen amigo Jesús Castejón... (Mayico para vosotros  :Wink1: )!
Actuacion Melilla.jpg

----------


## Iban

¿Eh? No, creo que me he hecho un lío al preguntar.

En tu vídeo lo presentas dejando las tres cartas en tres copas. Por eso te preguntaba a ver si habías pensado en que EN LA FOTO, las tres cartas estuviesen también en tres copas, en lugar de sobre una mesa.

----------


## Sarbatxo

¡No, no!, je je el que se ha despistado soy yo..  No recordaba que ya habia puesto aqui el video :-).

 Si, si que lo he pensado. Lo que pasa que no le ha dado mucha importancia... me parece que de lo que se trata no es de recrear la escena, creo que es algo muy secundario y que no refuerza el efecto final... 

Tal vez si consiguiese que se eligiesen ademas una serie de objetos y que estos apareciesen en la imagen... no se, la verdad es esa, para mi la importancia la tiene el que, siendo una elección totalmente libre, coincida con esa imagen/prediccion.

----------

